# You are the GM, what would you do?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The Draft is coming up, what is the team's pressure needs? Who would you pick if you are the GM? After the draft, who would you sign, trade, or release? You are the GM, what would you do?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Do not re-sign Vaughn, Whitney, Oyedeji, Burke, and Kemp - for starters.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think they will keep Vaughn


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

draft Reece Gaines


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I think they will keep Vaughn



That is because you are a Kansas fan and a Vaughn fan ... but unless they absolutely cant get anyone else, I dont see any way they keep Vaughn. Unless they keep him as a 3rd string PG.

He was a detriment to the team last season ... he allowed defenses to play 5 on 4 when he was in the game. He didnt create hardly any good shots for anyone. His defense was good against really short PGs, but nothing great ... and big guards ate him up.

There was a thread recently about the worst starter in the NBA ... and Vaughn got probably the most votes from what I saw ... so I know i'm not the only one who thinks this.

I could be wrong, but I dont think he will be in the league very much longer. I mean, how many other points in the league played 80 games and hit only 8 three points shots.. that is sad.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> The Draft is coming up, what is the team's pressure needs? Who would you pick if you are the GM? After the draft, who would you sign, trade, or release? You are the GM, what would you do?


Where to begin ........

1) Get a GM who knows how to keep BIG men instead of trading them away every other year. 

2) Get a coach who can teach BIG men, inspire confidence in his team without going behind the back of his one consistently great player.

3) Get rid of Vaughn, Armstrong, & DOC RIVERS!


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

love that post rifleman, everything was on point. TRADE GABE AND DOC AND GARRITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Put main focus on upgrading the PG spot. Spend MLE on a PG AND draft a PG.

Not sure where they are with salary cap issues, but I would think they have money b/c T-Mac and Grant Hill are the only big contracts they have (around 13.5 a pice next season?). I think Antonio Daniels is good. He got buried on a Blazer bench but I think he's worth the MLE. Also, with the 15th pick, a solid PG should be available. The draft is loaded with PG's:
1. TJ FOrd
2. Luke Ridnour
3. Barbosa
4. Hinrich
5. Troy Bell
6. Steve Blake
7. Jason Gardner

I'm quite sure several of the players will be available at 15. Everyone isn't focusing on PG so this could be a very good pick for Orlande. The PG of the future. 

The other thing I would do is fatten Hunter up over the summer. Make him lift weights and eat potatoes :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> Put main focus on upgrading the PG spot. Spend MLE on a PG AND draft a PG.
> 
> Not sure where they are with salary cap issues, but I would think they have money b/c T-Mac and Grant Hill are the only big contracts they have (around 13.5 a pice next season?). I think Antonio Daniels is good. He got buried on a Blazer bench but I think he's worth the MLE. Also, with the 15th pick, a solid PG should be available. The draft is loaded with PG's:
> ...


Nice reply, Muffin. I agree that Antonio is worth the MLE - and only that. Some players actually aren't worth what "they" think they are worth. He can distribute and shoot - he would be a very nice addition.

NOW - if only the Magic would sign a vet who can block shots and rebound - Skinner for a cool million? ANd he could help fatten up Humter, the Twig.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice reply, Muffin. I agree that Antonio is worth the MLE - and only that. Some players actually aren't worth what "they" think they are worth. He can distribute and shoot - he would be a very nice addition.
> ...


Is Skinner a FA again this year? We should have gotten him last year dirt cheap.

I am beginning to think all the good fits for Orlando as far as free agency are all becoming slim chances .. I dont think we'll see an Arenas, PJ Brown, Brad Miller in town ...

It is going to be tough for Orlando to find a good center. Too bad Pavel had to go have a great workout or he might have been around at 15 for Orlando. Maybe they should go big in the draft... or maybe Mario Kasun has turned himself into a badass.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Skinner a FA again this year? We should have gotten him last year dirt cheap.
> ...


I thought I'd read somewhere that Skinner had only signed a one year deal with the 6ers. Then again, maybe my memory is bad - I hope not! 

All I know is that it is time for the Magic to cough up and support TMac the way he deserves to be treated. The kid is so phenomenal and he deserves some BIG time help for a change. He makes the Magic one of the most fun teams to watch - even with sorry-butt Garrity there! :laugh:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Orlando has a lot of glaring needs....a PG, big man, someone else that can score.

They had the right idea with trading Miller for Gooden, but TMac needs someone else that can score so all the pressure isn't on him.

James Posey is a guy I would look at, he is a RFA but with Mobley they could be reluctant to match what is offered. He is a solid scoring threat that can help TMac out.

Antonio Daniels is a player I like too..he can get the job done, but there are probably some teams that have interest in him to so if you are looking to draft a PG, I would look to sign Earl Boykins. He is a nice PG to fill the hole til the younger PG can take over and he plays hard basketball....that is something good for a young player to see.

If there is still money for a big guy, why not go after Elden Campbell or Jerome Mosio...they are solid big guys that can help better than what you have now and are cheap. They aren't the best out there, but you have no money for anything better.

Just my two cents from a distance, tell me what ya think...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Orlando has a lot of glaring needs....a PG, big man, someone else that can score.
> 
> They had the right idea with trading Miller for Gooden, but TMac needs someone else that can score so all the pressure isn't on him.
> ...


I think that your list is impressive, as the Magic could use any combination of the guards and big men you suggested. NOW - IF only the Orlando staff would see it that way - right?


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that your list is impressive, as the Magic could use any combination of the guards and big men you suggested. NOW - IF only the Orlando staff would see it that way - right?


Ha...:yes: I doubt they would care even if they did listen to me...

But..

PG-Boykins PG-Armstrong
SG-TMac SG-Giricek
SF-Posey SF-TMac
PF-Gooden PF-Gooden
C-Moiso C-Kemp/DeClerq

I think that list one looks a lot better and it emphasizes Giricek's game by having him come of the bench, where he would be much more effective. Garrity is also a good role player. I would shoot for a wing player in the second round, if a PG is taken first. Solidify your bench

I also agree with TMac that Hill just needs to hang it up. He is KILLING the Magic as a franchise, he needs to put the team ahead of himself and realize what he is doing to this team.....they want to break out, but its like trying to put two peices of the puzzle that don't fit together because Hill is in the middle messing everything up.

Oh well, GL to the Magic next year...


----------



## surethang (Jun 11, 2003)

One thing has to happen for my plan to work. An exception for Hill. First you have to release Vaughn, Kemp, Oyedeji, Burke, and Whitney. Armstrong must take a paycut to stay, and he will. Then I pick up the option on DeClercg. 
The fun first begins with the draft. The magic love Hinrich, but were talking about moving Giricek to the Bucks to move up to get him. I don't think that is necessary. I feel he could be had at the 10 spot. That spot is now in the hands of Washington who owes us a future first rounder. They will swap picks with us this year 10 for 15 in return for their pick back and get a future 2nd pick back if I could. Boom, Hinrich with the 10th and I keep Giricek. The second rounder is so late I would just take the best available.
As long as the salaries match you can use the injury exception in a trade. I use that to get the shot blocking machine Adonal Foyle. The money matches and he can bring that interior presence the magic desperately need. I then go after Antonio Daniels for the 1.8mill exception, he could be had for that to reinvent himself with a new team. Ther is my insurance for Hinrich plus he can play the 2.
My next step is to look for a defensive minded athletic 6-7, 6-8 guy who can fill it up. My guy is Jumaine Jones. He is restricted, but with the addition of James I think the Magic can get him. 
IF ONLY I WERE THE GM. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## surethang (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry, that was my first one.

Next time I will use spaces now that I see how it looks.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

First, keep Chris Whitney. He can bang the 3 all damn day. Get a center ASAP. Find another scorer that doesn't want to be the man, ala Jimmy Jackson type.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

AD would be a nice pick up, but if you draft Hinrich, your not playing him at the two because he can't play the two. He is too slow, too short, and not strong enough to match up with anyone that plays the 2 in the L.

AF is almost always injured, this team already has problems with injured players.

J Jones isn't going anywhere. He will be with the Cavaliers.


----------

